# In Praise of the 6-week Steroid Cycle



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm fed up of long cycles. I'm fed up of miserable PCT. I'm fed up of only looking good once or twice a year.

I'm knocking on a bit (44), a chemist and bodybuilder. After a long cycle of test enanthate with a Tbol kickstart, I thought to myself "I really enjoyed week 3, when the test was kicking in but I was also still taking turinabol. I made great gains. Why can't every week of a cycle be like week 3?".

By week 7, I was bored and not training so often. The last 3 weeks, waiting for my final enanthate shot to wear off and PCT could start, were a kind of limbo. I thought "no more of this".

I've started this thread in praise of the 6 week cycle. They're quick and exciting. You can fit 4 in a year - a bulker here, a cutter there. More importantly, for middle-aged men like me, they are easy to recover from.

Its hard to wreck your endocrene system in 42 days.

I base them on two 10ml vials of something-prop or ace, 42 days-worth of an oral steroid, and anciliiaries. I use HCG from week 1 (to keep the boys in the barracks), then PCT (which is different each time - I like to experiment - but not too much of a drag).

Two 10ml vials of 1ml, eod injections works out nicely at 40 days, followed by 2 days to wear off, then straight into PCT. Fourty two days of shutdown is nothing to recover from. You get to try loads of different steroid combos, and you're on for 6 months (at full pelt), off for 6 months.

If you are old like me, and just feeling a bit "bleugh", you can do 6 weeks of test prop and HCG only. Test is the perfect tonic for the middle-aged man, its natural to the body, and stops you from getting old and frail. A bit of HCG, nice healthy balls, no harm done, know what I mean?

I hope I can sway a few of you away from those endless cycles. You can get short-estered versions of boldenone and nadrolone, it doesn't have to be months of rage, followed by erectile problems and crying during Eastenders. I'm sure a lot of you remember a 3-week prohormone or oral-only cycle, followed by absolutely zero PCT, with nostalgia.

*Anyhow, like Montell Jordan said, "This is how we do it". *

*
How many cycles, and for how long, do you favour a year, and why?*

(By the way, I'm doing 6 weeks of a "rip blend" and 100mg/day of ROHM anavar and creatine at the mo. Nice and dry and cutty, with the lunatic magic that is trenbolone)


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

The frequency of injections puts me off short esters big time...thats the only downfall for me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've swayed towards short cycles already lol


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

sounds good.makes sense.why not??

You defo seem to be lovin it.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

6 weeks cycles are ok i have tried it but i still get that yo yo effect feeling constanly on and off, on cycle them coming off to recover taking the pct meds, then repeating that over and over again in a year. it is also cost more money


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I like short cycles also.

I thought you were cruising though C.Hill?


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i used to do short cycles(4,5,6 wks etc yrs ago. gains weren't as good BUT you kept more of them as you weren't off as long. thinking about it,i'm not entirely sure why i stopped doing them! :confused1:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

i thought injections only really start taking effect in the later weeks?

i done a 6 week cycle and didnt feel like it was long enough, but i see where you are coming from, you can fit more cycles in....but are they as effective?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

That put me off at first, Rossy. But if you think about it, its 3 and a half injections a week, instead of 2 - and for a shorter time.

No need to venture beyond the outer glutes. Each bum cheek gets 4 days to recover. I've also found that this lixus rip blend causes zero pip. I mean, no ache at all. I don't know why. Its definitely not just a vial of oil, because I'm getting night sweats and early morning wood.

Maybe my injection technique has improved. I always inject really slowly, 1ml over a minute. Then I massage and thump the site to get that oil bubble spread out through the muscle, then straight into a hot bath. I keep my weight on the non-injection-side leg, so my bum muscle isn't tensed.

A minute seems like a long time to have a needle hanging out of you, wobbling around on one leg. But you've seen how fast water squirts out of a fine syringe? Its like a rifle bullet.

So I'm not finding the every other day injections as bad as I was expecting. You can feel the short esters working their magic straight away, while you're sitting in the bath. Its like "zing! I want to hit the weights, wash a juicy steak down with a protein shake, then make Mrs Zorrin, my thai wife, wear her stack heels and love me long time.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i always used to do short cycles...but you don't gain nearly as well as with longer 12-15 week cycles. even with short esters it's week 3-4 before you notice any appreciable gains in strength/muscle and then you're off again.

for me now 10 weeks on long acting gear, 4 weeks on short acting and pct within days of last shot....simples


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Cant beat 10-12 weeks cycles i think short cycles are better for dbol and other orals.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

zorrin, is it because you are getting old and dont have many years left to get these long cycles in?

if so, i totally understand lol


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

cas said:


> zorrin, is it because you are getting old and dont have many years left to get these long cycles in?
> 
> if so, i totally understand lol


Yes.

I also get to eat a lot of tinned salmon. You couldn't get it during the war, you know.

I'm not very mature though. When I see 20 year olds talking about doing a steroid cycle, and everyone else is being responsible and trying to put them off, I'm like "yeah, go for it, you mad little bastard"


----------



## slickster (Nov 21, 2011)

will sus and dec 1ml each twice a week or (3 times if better???) for 4 weeks would there be any point also would a PCT be required? if so what???? guys IM learning so bear with me pls....Ive had some great advice on long cycles so just wanted to get some more advice i.e. short cycles and whether i should continue or just sack it all together??? I'm 37, 85kgs, 6ft 1, train everyday whilst here in middle east however food is crap i try to eat good tho......please help cheers......zorrin i hear where your coming from short cycles seem more practical spec for likes of me who move around every few months.....cheers.....


----------



## slickster (Nov 21, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Follow Zorrin's advice above, this is how you run a 6 week cycle. You need to sort your AAS out mate; you can't run sustanon and deca for just 4-6 weeks...you need short esters or suspension (if you're a masochist) so propionate or acetate esters. And you need diet and training dialled in. Stop banging in sustanon and deca just for 4 weeks with s sh1t diet ffs!!!!


i hear ya mate just wondering what other pp.'s thoughts were tbh i think that was my last blast of sus unless i decide to go for a 10 week cycle, diet isn't totally ****e what I'm trying to say is i can't ALWAYS eat as id like because of the food served, so I'm trying to find out a happy medium. i should point out I'm not after being massive just want to look natural and toned (advice again appreciated) I'm going along the lines of dec and winny from now on which leads me too 2 questions 1 do i need any PCT with only taking 1 sus? and 2 is PCT required for dec and whinny??? maybe this is now taking the wrong path of this thread to which i apologise. I'm just trying to find out what will be best for me......also i should point out i train everyday also have a very hard day as always on the go and not carrying a paper and pen....(can't go into details so don't ask pls ) ........


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> That put me off at first, Rossy. But if you think about it, its 3 and a half injections a week, instead of 2 - and for a shorter time.
> 
> No need to venture beyond the outer glutes. Each bum cheek gets 4 days to recover. I've also found that this lixus rip blend causes zero pip. I mean, no ache at all. I don't know why. Its definitely not just a vial of oil, because I'm getting night sweats and early morning wood.
> 
> ...


Zorrin i seen you left me a message sayin you sent me a PM but i cant look at PM's yet or send PM's do you have another way to get a hold of ya


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

1968 chevelle said:


> Zorrin i seen you left me a message sayin you sent me a PM but i cant look at PM's yet or send PM's do you have another way to get a hold of ya


Leave a message on his profile page, or send him a rep with your email.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Zorrin said:


> I'm knocking on a bit (44), a chemist and bodybuilder.QUOTE]
> 
> so you can sort us out some pharma aas  lol


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> Leave a message on his profile page, or send him a rep with your email.[/Q
> 
> i dont think i can leave messages yet i cant find it


----------



## 40plus (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm 46, 5'9, 85 kgs and have worked out for about 20 years on and off. My trainer has me on a short cycle of tri tren 150 and winstrol. 1ml of each twice a week. Its week 3 and I can see good gains in size and strength. Do I need to add sust 1ml once a week as someone suggested? Also I'm having trouble with far around my middle - just very slow to go even though I'm doing cardio 3/4 times a week. Any suggestions Zorrin? Thanks


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

would you drop the dose of the long acting until you finished the short esters? or keep them both at full dose?


----------

